# A streetcar named desire - the latest Omni release



## gussunkri (Jul 15, 2022)

Hi,

I noticed that Omni music is releasing the score for A streetcar named desire. You guys are usually very quick to post a thread about a new Omni release, but I couldn’t find one for this release.

https://omnimusicpublishing.com/product/alex-norths-a-streetcar-named-desire-full-orchestral-score/

I must admit that I have not seen the movie. I probably should. The score sounds amazing!


----------

